# What has happened to the space wolves?



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Exactly that, I went in to buy a dex today and the redshirt said they were "on the decline". He said they might be redone in december or something, but that that was just a rumour he'd heard. So, I ask you, what has happened to the space wolves?


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

they might get redone but i dont think in december, i head early to mid next year.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

same thing that happened to necromunda and mordheim, Gw started a newer, shinier project(lotr) and fergot about the stuff we were already buying.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Son of mortarion said:


> same thing that happened to necromunda and mordheim, Gw started a newer, shinier project(lotr) and fergot about the stuff we were already buying.


If that's true, that's really unfortunate. I always thought they were the coolest of the SM chapters. (no pun intended)


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The word is that the Wolves of Fenris will be the first 'dex after the new space marine codex. Sadly, there are more pressing 'dexes, but all hail the marines of GW's financial machine. Expect them last quarter 08, first quarter 09. following by a second wave of orks.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

SW's need a new codex though, and i get why marines, but orks? Doubt it. IG will come first.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, why more orks, they just got their turn?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep i rekon IG will be before orks... and probly dark eldar and inquisition too. I know hard to understand.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Its orks, trust me. GW has adopted a new release policy, that they won't force out badly-sculpted, quickly-made models to hit a codex release schedule. So, the ork(collectively known as The 2nd Wave) release will be more new models for the recent codex, as they have had time to work on new ones. I'm sure you will see the new marine models hitting the shelves around the time of the space wolf codex release as well. It seems after Gav Thorpe's removal, and changes all around, things are going back to the way of 2nd edition's people-oriented release slate. Also expect a new white dwarf(new director and writers), with a HIGHLY PROBABLE optional rules section like Chapter Approved. It's supposed to be over 80% game material, hobby help, etc.

They are only releasing a few new models with their codices, to entice people into saving for the releases over the next months. I would say this is all 99% accurate.

I think things are returning to the old days of jervis johnson and andy chambers. Cross your fingers.

Oh, and expect Necrons soon. =) Then IG.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Owwww, only new orks models, i gotcha.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> Its orks, trust me. GW has adopted a new release policy, that they won't force out badly-sculpted, quickly-made models to hit a codex release schedule. So, the ork(collectively known as The 2nd Wave) release will be more new models for the recent codex, as they have had time to work on new ones. I'm sure you will see the new marine models hitting the shelves around the time of the space wolf codex release as well. It seems after Gav Thorpe's removal, and changes all around, things are going back to the way of 2nd edition's people-oriented release slate. Also expect a new white dwarf(new director and writers), with a HIGHLY PROBABLE optional rules section like Chapter Approved. It's supposed to be over 80% game material, hobby help, etc.
> 
> They are only releasing a few new models with their codices, to entice people into saving for the releases over the next months. I would say this is all 99% accurate.
> 
> ...


Id be very suprised if this was true. I mean....that plan sounds SMART! 
We all know how smart da boyz of GW are....*glares at the Vostroyan Firstborn*


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that if that plan is correct this is great news for every aspect of the hobby. So Warhammer will be back into good times I keep hearing about.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Canadish said:


> We all know how smart da boyz of GW are....*glares at the Vostroyan Firstborn*


Hey, I liked the vostroyans. Damned good models those were. That all sounds too good to be true though. Next thing we know, they'll be saying GW's lowering their prices! :mrgreen:


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Hey, I liked the vostroyans. Damned good models those were. That all sounds too good to be true though. Next thing we know, they'll be saying GW's lowering their prices! :mrgreen:


Okay, someone call the whitecoats, this fella liked the Vostroyans AND suggesed that GW might drop prices. He's conkers! :grin:

Canadish


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cadian81st said:


> Exactly that, I went in to buy a dex today and the redshirt said they were "on the decline". He said they might be redone in december or something, but that that was just a rumour he'd heard. So, I ask you, what has happened to the space wolves?


I heard they were being redone for a release a few months after marines...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Seems very unlike GW to pull a dex off the shelves in the meantime though.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I know between the wolf codex and the one after, they will release a fantasy book. I can't remember offhand which one it was, but I think it was Tomb Kings(possibly empire).
While fantasy dex's are being released 40k models between codices will hit the shelves. To 'keep em coming'. Of course, this is only until the GW corporate board members get money hungry again.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait... Again? When are they NOT money hungry?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> I know between the wolf codex and the one after, they will release a fantasy book. I can't remember offhand which one it was, but I think it was Tomb Kings(possibly empire).
> While fantasy dex's are being released 40k models between codices will hit the shelves. To 'keep em coming'. Of course, this is only until the GW corporate board members get money hungry again.


Probably gonna be tomb kings, they just did empire a while back.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah Empire were done in January 2007, so it will probably be Tomb Kings or Chaos Mortals as they were rumored soon.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

mortals are being done in november


----------



## baz (Jul 12, 2008)

Been told that the SWs are feb/march


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I was at warhammer world and talking to some staff there they were saying early to mid next year for space wolves. I'm looking forward to it have been waiting for ages. Although in the mean time I dont think that the spaces wolves are out of the game and are still very competetive.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I was told start of '09 by a Gw emplotyee that I know, but then again, they have been known to talk shite. The sooner the better is all I can say. My army needs some shiny new models, and hopefully some Wulfen units, and the ability to take Wolf Guard as seperate units, and ws4 bloodclaws, and Bjorn the Fell-handed..... You get the jist o it. New Wolves make Me happy.:crazy:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Meh, fits with the "around december" bit that I was told.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I just hope they add 13th Company minis to whatever splash release they do for Space Wolves.


----------



## blackmane264 (Jul 26, 2008)

look you are all wrong there getting redone soon but in white dwarf!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/KITSANDBITS/DROP/photo#5212901715816864258

This was on here a while ago, so it shows they're working on something for the mightiest chapter of all...


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

blackmane264 said:


> look you are all wrong there getting redone soon but in white dwarf!


>>And you know this for sure do you? Thought not.:fuck:

>>As for 13th in the dex, would be nice, but cannae see it happening, as Eldar got no craftworlds included. just seems to be the way dex's are going. But, We shall see what the brains at GW come uop wi. Wouldnae surprise me if they become grey, hairy vanilla marines to be honest.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> Its orks, trust me. GW has adopted a new release policy, that they won't force out badly-sculpted, quickly-made models to hit a codex release schedule. So, the ork(collectively known as The 2nd Wave) release will be more new models for the recent codex, as they have had time to work on new ones. I'm sure you will see the new marine models hitting the shelves around the time of the space wolf codex release as well. It seems after Gav Thorpe's removal, and changes all around, things are going back to the way of 2nd edition's people-oriented release slate. Also expect a new white dwarf(new director and writers), with a HIGHLY PROBABLE optional rules section like Chapter Approved. It's supposed to be over 80% game material, hobby help, etc.
> 
> They are only releasing a few new models with their codices, to entice people into saving for the releases over the next months. I would say this is all 99% accurate.
> 
> ...


Well, if you mean by old days of second edition then we're talking about a different vision. 2nd Ed is the anti-thesis of JJ's theory of 40K. In which how the army played was directly linked to its background, and character. In JJ's vision you throw all that out the window, and then hack a few more bitz off for good measure.:no:

There is a podcast off 40K radio in which Phil Kelly was talking about the upcoming Space wolves. If I recall correctly its off the Balt Games Day series.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Man, 2nd ed must have been really awesome, everyone I talk to about it loved it.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

2nd was different in a number of aspects. Herohammer meets space is one way to put it. 

The rules weren't the best organized but they worked, and you had a lot of options each turn, and I mean a lot of options. So many options that the game could slow down depending on what you did. I do miss the randomness of damaging vehicles. :biggrin:


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Well said firewolf very well said


----------

